
Ask HN: Where are we now with eye tracking? - chx
Thanks to Windows Hello now many laptops basically pack a Kinect, infrared etc. I am wondering whether eye tracking using this hardware could be used to replace the mouse.
======
imauld
I don't know about replace but most likely supplement.

I for one wouldn't want to be blinking at my computer all time. I imagine this
would also be a boon for pop up ads as they could steal your focus right as
you were about to blink or whatever, causing you to open an ad or take some
other action you wouldn't want. But having UI elements appear when you want to
see them and then disappear once you look away would be neat.

~~~
eb0la
I agree with you about supplementing mouse with eye tracking. But I guess we
will see something combining eye tracking and speech recognition.

For instance: If I am looking at an specific stock chart I could ask the
computer to place an order. In this case eye tracking and voice would be used
to match the kind of stock I want to trade.

------
agitator
I was actually working on a Deep Learning approach to this, using only a
webcam. As a dev, I hate lifting my hands from the keyboard to use the mouse.
Started working at a different startup, so it's a bit on the back burner right
now :(

